#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή για εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση παλιάς κατοικίας

## An_Archi

Καλησπέρα πάλι σε υπάρχουσα κατοικία, μάλιστα είναι περίπου 20ετίας, οι ιδιοκτήτες θέλουν να προβούν σε αλλαγές εσωτερικής διαρρύθμισης. Πιο συγκεκριμένα θέλουν η παλιά κουζίνα να μετατραπεί σε en-suite κρεβ/ρα, η νέα κουζίνα να τοποθετηθεί στο σαλόνι και να αλλάξουν τα είδη υγιεινής στα 2 μπάνια τους. Οι ένοικοι είναι από εξωτερικό και δεν έχουν κανένα χαρτί εκτός του συμβολαίου ιδιοκτησίας και καμία άδεια, εάν υπάρχει δηλαδή.  :Αβέβαιος: 

Με ποιο τρόπο βγάζω την αμοιβή μου για τη μελέτη και την επίβλεψη?Εάν βρω άδεια θα πάω σύμφωνα με την εργασία του ΤΕΕ εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις και πάλι εάν έχουν τηρηθεί τα σχέδια,εάν δεν βρω καμία άδεια τι κάνω? 

Έστω και εάν βγάλω στο μέλλον άδεια για ημερήσια απασχόληση ποια είναι μία λογική τιμή για ένα έργο του οποίου θα κάνω τα εσωτερικά σχέδια, θα το επιβλέψω και θα κρατήσει περίπου 6 μήνες. :Μπερδεμένος: 

Περιμένω να μου δώσουνε υδραυλικοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι κλπ προσφορές για να δω το κοστολόγιο των εργασιών και οι ιδιοκτήτες ζητάνε να μάθουν πόσο θα τους κοστίσει η δική μου εργασία. Γι'αυτό ρωτάω για να δω τι θα τους πω.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ελάχιστες νόμιμες αμοιβές υπολογίζονται βάσει αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού στην περίπτωση εσωτερικής διαρρύθμισης.

Εκτός από μελέτη-επίβλεψη αρχιτεκτονικών θα έχεις και αμοιβή για τεύχη προϋπολογισμού και χρονικό προγραμματισμό.

Στην πολεοδομία θα σου ζητήσουν να περάσεις και στατικό έλεγχο. Εφόσον δεν έχεις αλλαγή χρήσης και δεν επεμβαίνεις στον φέροντα οργανισμό, το κτήριο σου είναι υπολογισμένο με τον αντισεισμικό του 1985 και δεν αύξηση φορτίων τότε δε θα υπολογίσεις αμοιβή στατικών καθότι δε θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις στατική μελέτη και έλεγχο επάρκειας.

Αν δείχνεις ότι κάνεις αλλαγές σε υδραυλικά τότε πιθανόν να σου ζητήσουν μελέτη ύδρευσης & αποχέτευσης οπότε να συνυπολογίσεις κι αυτή την αμοιβή.

Προϋπόθεση για τα παραπάνω είναι να υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια κι όλα να είναι σύννομα.
Άρα πρώτη σου δουλειά είναι να βρεις την οικοδομική άδεια στο αρχείο της πολεοδομίας και να βγάλεις φωτοτυπίες τα σχέδια των μελετών. 
Στη συνέχεια επίσκεψη στο σπίτι και έλεγχο αν αυτό που κατασκευάστηκε συμφωνεί μ' αυτό που φαίνεται στα "χαρτιά".

Το Π.Δ.696/74 (άρθρο 102) όπως τροποποιήθηκε από το Π.Δ.515/89 ορίζουν και ελάχιστες νόμιμες αμοιβές ανά ώρα και ημέρα απασχόλησης ανάλογα των χρόνων από τη κτήση του διπλώματος του μηχανικού.

Οι τιμές της πιάτσας διαφέρουν απ' αυτές τις αμοιβές και από περιοχή σε περιοχή.

----------

An_Archi

----------


## An_Archi

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη, τα σχετικά με την άδεια θα το ψάξω εάν υπάρχει, θα το έκανα ούτως η άλλως. Απλά σκέφτομαι εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποια άδεια για κάποιο λόγο (που θα πρέπει, το σπίτι βγάζει μάτι για χρόνια εκεί που είναι) ή τα της αδείας δεν συμφωνούν με τα υπάρχοντα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να διορθωθεί, τι πρέπει να τους χρεώσω τελικά?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είτε βγάλεις κανονική οικοδομική άδεια, είτε άδεια εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, είτε χωρίς άδεια, μπορείς να υπολογίσεις την ελάχιστη νόμιμη αμοιβή όπως σου περιέγραψα παραπάνω για να έχεις έναν μπούσουλα.

----------

